# Oil Based Primer - Bumpy Finish



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

It is OK if it doesn't cover fully - it is just the prime coat. Most likely going over each area a few times interrupted the normal 'setting up' phase and kept the paint from leveling properly. Wait for it to dry completely and re-do the sanding prep. When it comes to the painting, it is MUCH better to do several thin coats (with drying in between each coat) than trying to force coverage in one thick coat.


----------



## mvt2k7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply. What sand paper should I sand it with? Do I need to sand it down to bare wood?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

mvt2k7 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. What sand paper should I sand it with? Do I need to sand it down to bare wood?


I would try 150 and you don't need to go to bare wood, just until you are satisfied with the smoothness.


----------



## mvt2k7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks again. I will give a try.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I would only add to Mathews comment of 150 grit, would be to use 220 grit for a final sand, would be a nice touch....no pun intended. :laughing:
Good Luck
:thumbsup:


----------

